# Denver-Portland-Sacramento-Las Vegas



## MoHank (May 3, 2017)

College age guy leaving on hitchhiking trip in a few weeks. Route is Denver-Portland, Portland-Sacramento (via 101) then Sacramento-Las Vegas. First timer here! Who's got tips? Spots along that route I need to hit? How long will this probably take? Anyone been to Bitterroot National Forest? (It's along the way and I wanna stop by and camp there for a few days). How's the highway from Denver-Portland? How's the 101? Thanks everybody!


----------

